# HO Slot Car Club of North Carolina 2013 schedule/rules



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
It's time to start a new season of HO slot car racing here in NC. We have several new venues with nice tracks included for this year.
The first event for this season will be hosted by Joe Caponero at Pit Stop Raceway in Claremont on March 17th. The address is 2739 Shell Hollar Road, Claremont, NC 28610-8152. You can look up Pit Stop Raceway on Facebook for more info. Joe has a large selection of stock Tyco, AFX, BSRT, JW'S, and Wizzard's parts.
The second event of the season will be at The Race Place in St. Paul's, NC. The address is 152 Versaw Circle, St. Paul's NC 28384. Micheal has two tracks, one is a REALLY NICE Elite Tracks by Dan Cronin. Micheal also has a nice selection of parts.
Third event will be here at my place in Winston-Salem, NC and the fourth event will be at Dwayne Hoyle's, 6148 Fallston Road, Lawndale, NC 28090. 
Here is a list of dates and venues so far:
March 17th Pit Stop Raceway 4' by 14' Tomy road course
April 7th The Race Place 4' by 16' Dan Cronin Routed track and a 4' by 16' Tomy road course.
May 5th NCIS (my place-Winston-Salem, NC)
June 2nd Electric Motor Speedway 4' by 20' road course, 4' by 16' inverted oval.
July To Be Announced
August To Be Announced
Sept. 15th Lewis Wuori's in New Hill, NC
Oct. To Be Announced
Nov. To Be Announced
So far we have five confirmed dates with a possible sixth venue(Asheville, NC) that is up and running with an additional venue in the works. Still , we may end up visiting a couple of places twice for the season.
CLASSES: As many of you know, there are distinct racing classes and some guys want to run "magnet" cars and some guys want to run "T-Jet" cars. So, in an effort to please everyone we'll be running cars of each type.
We've had NOVICE/NEWBIE class in the past and we'll expand that class to include everyone who wants to enter it.
We'll have a class for T-JETS using the "BeachJet Class rules from the MASCAR club. I have attached a file of those rules. We'll continue to have a SUPER STOCK class. So, hopefully these classes will offer a little bit of everything.
ENTRY FEES: I think this year since we will be racing at a couple of businesses we should charge a small entry fee and the money will go to the host of the event. $3.00 for one class, $5.00 for two and $6.00 if you want to race all three. We will keep a separate point total and winner for each class AND we will have an overall points championship. I will be sending out another e-mail with additional info shortly. You can also check the FACEBOOK page, HO Slot Car Club Of North Carolina for additional updates/rules/results.
ENDURO: I have been asked if I am going to host an Enduro this year and the answer is yes, probably in the Fall so people have time to get teams set up and ready for it.
Please feel free to respond with comments/suggestions, input is encouraged!

More to come......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
5771 Candlewood Drive
Winston-Salem, NC 27127


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
The first event of the 2013 season was held yesterday at Joe Caponero's Pit Stop Raceway in Claremont, NC.
There was a very nice turn out of entrants and in addition 4 or 5 former NC racers stopping by to check out the racing. 
Joe and "Little E" were very gracious hosts and had a HUGE array of cars and parts available for sale. Little E chose not to race today, instead he helped out running the day's events.
The club has added a "Beach Jet" class for the 2013 season but only one or two drivers had cars for that class so we dropped for day. 
We started the day's events with the Novice class. Each driver ran 2 minutes in each lane. This class allows three different stock chassis to be used: a totally stock BSRT G3/G3R, a Tomy SRT with .458 dia. tires, or a Tomy Super G+ with .250 dia. rims and a .438 minimum tire diameter. The racing was pretty close with first and second separated by only four laps. Young Joey Caponero ran his SRT pretty well, though his lap total placed him in tenth, he was only 3 laps out of ninth and only 6 laps out of eighth!
Chris Campbell finished in 9th with a Super G+, though he did run a very respectable 23 laps in the Blue lane. Justin Carney brought his Super G+ home in 8th with a nice run of 20 in the White lane, Mike Trasente brought his Super G+ home seventh with all four individual lanes in the 20 lap range, young Troy Walker had an outstanding run finishing 6th. 
Donnie Dunovant had a little trouble in the "outside" Red and Yellow lanes with his G3R but finished in 5th, less than a lap out of 3rd. Chris Walker was fourth with an SRT, finishing a foot or so behind Cliff Henke in 3rd with an SRT. Newcomer Bill Davis(first time racing HO with us) brought his SRT home in second place, only four laps behind race winner Joe Cap's SRT. Here are the totals:

1st Joe Cap 28,30,29,26=113
2nd Bill Davis 26,29,29,25=109
3rd Cliff Henke 27,28,25,23=103
4th Chris Walker 25,26,28,24=103
5th Donnie D. 23,27,28,24=102
6th Troy Walker 24,23,28,25=101
7th Mike Trasente 22,25,25,21=93
8th Justin Carney 19,20,19,17=75
9th Chris Campbell 16,17,23,16=72
10th Joey Cap 15,19,18,17=69

After a 20 minute practice session the Super Stock class was run. Each segment was 3 minutes.
New racer Justin (JT) brought his Wizzard Storm home in tenth with a lap total of 138. Troy was 9th with his ?(I forgot to write it down!) having a nice, consistent run between all four lanes. Mike Transente finished 8th with his Wizzard Storm with a lap total of 167. Newcomer Bill Davis raced a borrowed Wizzard Storm to a 7th place finish with 182 laps. Chris Campbell broke into the 50+ lap range in the Blue Lane finishing 6th with an overall total of 186 laps running a Wizzard Storm. Donnie Dunovant cracked the top 5 with a Ballistic BSRT G3R though it may have a little too much to handle for anyone on a couple of the tight 6" radius turns. His lap total was 202. Fourth place went to race host Joe Cap running a Wizzard Storm, with an outstanding run of 65 laps in the Blue lane. His total was 206. Cliff Henke had a STRONG run finishing 3rd running a borrowed BSRT G3R. All four of his runs were in the 50+ range finished with a total of 212 laps. Chris Walker also broke into the 60+ range with a strong run of 62 in the Blue lane running a borrowed BSRT G3R His finishing total was 222. Bob Weichbrodt captured the checkered flag with his BSRT G3R running a total of 245 laps. Interestingly, in his first segment he was the victim THREE times of someone else's car coming off the track and knocking his off. Amazingly it was same car that kept hitting his. One of the times it even hit it coming from a totally separate section of the layout! All the drivers were laughing hysterically about the "miss fortune"! He was able to rally back from a "low" lap total in the Red lane and take the overall victory.
Here is the finishing order and lap totals:

1st Bob Weichbrodt G3R 54,62,67,62=245
2nd Chris Walker G3R 54,57,62,49=222
3rd Cliff Henke G3R 51,56,55,50=212
4th Joe Cap Storm 51,54,65,46=206
5th Donnie D. G3R 47,59,56,49=202
6th Chis Campbell Storm 48,44,52,42=186
7th Bill Davis Storm 44,49,45,44=182
8th Mike Trasente Storm 42,41,45,39=167
9th Troy Walker ??? 36,40,40,37=153
10th Justin Carney Storm 33,32,38,35=138

BSRT G3Rs swept the Podium today and took four of the top 5 places. Next month's event at The Race Place in St. Paul's, NC will be another opportunity for stiff competition on the AWESOME "Rattler" layout designed and built by Dan Cronin from Elite Tracks in California. This is one of the NICEST tracks I have ever run on, so come join in on the FUN!!! Maybe next month we may see a Slottech car being run?

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
Race Director, HO Slot Car Club of North Carolina
336-775-9495
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

It was just pointed out to me that the 3rd and 4th place finishers need to be reversed, Joe finished 3rd and Cliff was 4th. The person who was reading the totals off of the computer screen to me said "206" for Joe's total instead of "216".
Sorry for the confusion.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

